# William Kapell



## Albert7

Got this in a trade for rock/pop/rap CD's.









I really think he is awesome what little I heard yet of his playing.

People compare him to Glenn Gould and I can see it a little but he is his own legend. In fact, his interpretations are less clinical than that of Gould's.

Any other fans?


----------



## Albert7

It astonishes me that no one answered this post... in fact, leading me to believe no one knows whom I'm talking about. Therefore, I shalt correct this:


----------



## Ukko

Kapell is pretty old news, Al, and so is the sound of his recordings. Plus, we were trying not to encourage you.


----------



## Albert7

This makes me feel rather despondent that he is ranked of the greatest American pianists ever... and we speak about Van Cliburn and Charles Rosen yet neglect this fierce and awesome spirit of whom we must analyze further.

I am glad to have his box set and hopefully soon I can take a greater look at his legacy for our generation. And yes, the sound is mono but well worth it.


----------



## Ukko

Albert7 said:


> This makes me feel rather despondent that he is ranked of the greatest American pianists ever... and we speak about Van Cliburn and Charles Rosen yet neglect this fierce and awesome spirit of whom we must analyze further.
> 
> I am glad to have his box set and hopefully soon I can take a greater look at his legacy for our generation. And yes, the sound is mono but well worth it.


The sound in most of the recordings is pretty bad mono, well below the quality possible at the time they were made. I have "the" box set.

Kapell had potential, died before it was realized. His recordings serve (inadequately) as documentation of that potential.


----------

